# Solved: acpitbl.dat



## Duxie (Nov 20, 2002)

I got a new computer core 2 quad 8400 to replace my existing Windows 2003 domain server. I thought the easiest would be to clone the drive, pop it in and just add drivers. First I tested the new server with xp just to see if it was working as advertised. With xp it works. With the cloned drive it gets to acpitbl.dat and then reboots. I've read many a forum post but with no luck. I've done a bios update. 

Any and all help will be appreciated

P.S. The cloned drive works on the old server


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You can't just clone a drive and move it to different hardware; the system won't have the correct drivers installed.

You need to use something like Acronis Backup & Recovery Server with the Universal Restore add on, which will strip the drivers as it makes the image, then install the correct HAL and drivers as it restores to different hardware. Expensive though, nearly $1000 for the Server version.

You might be able to do a repair install. Install the cloned drive, boot with the Win2K3 CD, and do a repair install. Press *Enter* on the first screen, not R, then accept the agreement, select the partition with the current installation, then press *R* to repair.


----------



## Duxie (Nov 20, 2002)

OK. I just hoped there was some way to do it without doing a repair install. Did the repair and can run my server now. Sadly now I can't access the active directory. How do I import the old domain settings users etc.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Dang, I was hoping a repair wouldn't have affected that much.

Probably would have been better in this situation to have done a clean install, and added the new system to the domain. Then transferred the roles over.

I'm not the best one to ask for that kind of stuff, haven't had a chance to do much with AD or Win2k3. Hopefully one of the members more experienced with this type of transition can give you a hand.


----------



## Duxie (Nov 20, 2002)

I did a backup on the original and then restored on the new server. Reinstalled drivers and bob's your uncle.

Thanx


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Now how'd ya know my uncle's name is Bob? (Really, it is)

Glad it's working.

If your issue has been resolved you (and ONLY you) can mark this thread Solved by using the Mark Solved button at the Top Left of this thread (above the first post) 










Happy Holidays!

Jerry


----------

